# Guacamole Secrets!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

It's Super Bowl time again in the USA (and hopefully it's growing world wide). Here's how to make it with some variations:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/lifestyle/guacamole/


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

We're fortunate in Chicago to claim Rick Bayless as one of our own.

Here is one of his recipes I used some time ago at a family get together and it was a hit:

https://www.rickbayless.com/recipe/roasted-corn-garlic-and-poblano-guacamole/


----------

